# Hi my name is zeeshaan Habib...im looking to become an apprentice



## Zeeshaan (8 Jan 2021)

Hi my name is zeeshaan Habib...I live in Birmingham... I'm currently on a traineeship in carpentry and joinery and I'm looking to become an apprentice... I'm a hard worker a I have passion for carpentry/joinery..I want to improve and master my skill and learn new skills and techniques... I pay attention to detail and I like to get my work done at a decent pace and make sure its right the first time and I like to show that I love what I do... Thank you for your time.


----------



## Droogs (9 Jan 2021)

Hi Zeeshan, welcome to the forum. this is an ideal place for you to get advice and inspiration. Why not tell us a little about what you have done and perhaps one of the members near you can get in touch


----------



## Zeeshaan (9 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> Hi Zeeshan, welcome to the forum. this is an ideal place for you to get advice and inspiration. Why not tell us a little about what you have done and perhaps one of the members near you can get in touch


Thank you for your time, I'm almost half way through my traineeship and I've learnt quite a few housing joints/wood joints. This year is solely on using hand tools and to use chisel control, my chisel control is decent but I've still got a long way to go, I've recently started to use hand planes and I've started to make mortise and tennon joints, I think my main area of improvement would be to practise more mortise and tenons, and I'm looking to go onto year 2 and look at different roofing joints and banister joints and how far each pillar for the banister has to be from another. 
I'd say the best joint that I know how to make would be the dovetail.


----------



## JoeSheffer (9 Jan 2021)

Where you training at Zeeshan?


----------



## Zeeshaan (9 Jan 2021)

JoeSheffer said:


> Where you training at Zeeshan?


Erdington skills centre


----------



## Sandyn (9 Jan 2021)

Hi Zeeshan, Good luck with your training you have a very good attitude which will take you far. With that positive attitude and a good work ethic, you will find an apprenticeship. You will find some very skilled people on here who will be happy to help and give you advice. Do you have a type of work that you especially enjoy?
Set yourself challenges, things you know you can improve, then keep trying. When you have anything you see is not as good as you want, ask for advice here, You will always get help.


----------



## Zeeshaan (10 Jan 2021)

Sandyn said:


> Hi Zeeshan, Good luck with your training you have a very good attitude which will take you far. With that positive attitude and a good work ethic, you will find an apprenticeship. You will find some very skilled people on here who will be happy to help and give you advice. Do you have a type of work that you especially enjoy?
> Set yourself challenges, things you know you can improve, then keep trying. When you have anything you see is not as good as you want, ask for advice here, You will always get help.


Thank you and I will set myself more challenges and to be honest I want to go into all aspects of wood working and learn about them... And to me I like designing furniture and wood carving... And that's the main aspect of wood working I would ideally go into as a hobby and a profession


----------



## Droogs (10 Jan 2021)

You may want to watch this then


----------



## Zeeshaan (10 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> You may want to watch this then


I've seen a similar video to that.. It's amazing how precise and skilled wood carvers can be... And videos like this just want to make me learn wood carving more


----------

